# Southern Spain-Malaga



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey guys. I'll be living in Southern Spain for the summer and I'm trying to find out what the general riding scene is like as well as whether or not there are any Enduro type races in the area.
I've ridden in and around Malaga a lot over the last few years, but 90% on the road. I'm looking for technical, mostly downhill tracks. If anyone knows any good routes, or any clubs to contact, please let me know.
Also, as far as racing, I know Spain doesn't have an their own Enduro Series (at least I THINK they don't), but if anyone knows of any enduro type races around, please pass it on. 
Thanks in advance!:thumbsup:


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

hy
here you have a DH track in Benalmádena, near Málaga
Wikiloc - ruta DH Benalmadena - Arroyo de la Miel, Andalucía (España) - GPS track

Spain has Enduro Series, the Open de España de Enduro BTT "Epic Enduro Series". Here you have the oficial web:
Epic Enduro Series

and this a local Enduro club named "Club BTT Enduro La Cañada del Lobo-Alokedé", they are from Torremolinos (also near Malaga city):
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Club-btt-Enduro-La-Cañada-Del-Lobo-Alokedé/126239874150876


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't thank you enough! That's great info!


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

Not to highjack your thread, but how about x/c trails near Malaga - are there any? I'll be stopping in Malaga for a long day while on a cruise in October and would like to ride for half of the day if possible. I did find this firm: Switchbacks DH | Lift Assist Downhill Holidays Spain but they do downhilll. I'm a x/c rider and have never tried downhilll but if I can't find any x/c trails to ride I'll give downhilll a try. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Pike14 (Mar 22, 2011)

Blue Bye said:


> Not to highjack your thread, but how about x/c trails near Malaga - are there any? I'll be stopping in Malaga for a long day while on a cruise in October and would like to ride for half of the day if possible. I did find this firm: Switchbacks DH | Lift Assist Downhill Holidays Spain but they do downhilll. I'm a x/c rider and have never tried downhilll but if I can't find any x/c trails to ride I'll give downhilll a try. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


There are plenty of XC trails around Malaga. That's actually what I've found the most since I've been here. A lot of the xc type rides I've been on include a lot of forrest roads, a smallish amount of single track, and then more forrest roads and even paved roads. Where I ride at home in the States, we have pure single track that extends for miles and miles. Here though, it seems that most rides start on the road, go off on a short amount of trail or forrest road, and then hit the road again. In other words, the single track is in short doses. Some people are used to this and like it, but I'm not too keen on it.

As for a specific place, try Parque Natural right above Malaga. If you google it I'm sure you'll find plenty of riding available in that area. I'm sorry not to be more specific, but all the rides I've been on were with locals and I wasn't really sure where we were most of the time.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi
Here you can find XC trails near Malaga city:
malaga - Wikiloc: Search


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

Super info - thanks very much to both of you!


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

My plan to ride in the area has hit a snag. I've been corresponding with a guy at Switchbacks but they don't begin their program until Nov and I'm going to be there in Oct. I asked him for any info about local shops that rent bikes and he said there aren't any. Any additional ideas or info about how I might be able to put something together to ride for a half day in Oct when I'm there?


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Blue Bye said:


> My plan to ride in the area has hit a snag. I've been corresponding with a guy at Switchbacks but they don't begin their program until Nov and I'm going to be there in Oct. I asked him for any info about local shops that rent bikes and he said there aren't any. Any additional ideas or info about how I might be able to put something together to ride for a half day in Oct when I'm there?


there aren't any? 
there are plenty of them :thumbsup:

in a quick search in the web i've found this:

Rent a Bike | Recyclo Bike Shop
Bike Rental in Malaga
Turismo Activo, campamentos e incentivos de empresas en Málaga, Córdoba y Sevilla - Andalucía
OUTDOOR SPORTS MALAGA, EXTREME SPORTS MALAGA, ADVENTURE HOLIDAY SPAIN, ANDALUCIA, SPAIN
Marbella Rent a Bike
Events Activities Marbella » events & outdoor activities
« Educare Aventura » Actividades deportivas en la naturaleza
Biking Andalucia :: Mountain biking holidays in southern Spain: home

and here a list of more active tourism companies
BTT en Málaga, MTB en Málaga
Bike & Cycling in Málaga (and within 25 km of)

good luck


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! That's great, I really appreciate this information. I'm not certain why I didn't see these but again, many thanks


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

It looks like I can set up a mt bike rental, so I'm looking for someone to ride with since I don't know the area. From what I can tell the Montes de Malaga Park has some good looking trail. Anyone interested in riding for about 3-4 hours the morning of Oct 19?


----------

